# Spanish lessons in Abu Dhabi



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Where to go? 
What's the schedule like?
Any personal experience here?
The lesson fee?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

1. Look in Time Out for courses listed.

2. Contact Spanish embassy/consulate to see if they know about classes.

-


----------

